# I never saw one in England



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe you have seen them in the UK, but I didn't in 61 years.

Its called a Heupferdchen, a huge green grasshopper, its in our garden sitting on a plant we don't know the name of, it has a prickly bit in the centre and several of these trumpet shaped flowers. Anyone know what the plant is please?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

We have grasshoppers similar to that in South Africa, maybe not quite so 'armoured' looking. I'm paranoid about locusts and things that jump, so we've never been introduced. I scarper immediately, or "crush its ******* head in" if I happen to have a half brick in my hand. 



When we lived in Bulawayo there were plenty of 4 inch locusts in the garden that used to flare up at you on rainbow coloured wings if you disturbed them in the garden.



As a vulnerable 15-year-old I was traumatised in my O-level biology exam when I was required to dissect a pickled locust's mouthparts and paste them up on a piece of paper. I shudder every time I call the event. I'd rather have dissected a rat!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it a vitis??? maybe a Cucumis.


----------

